# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] Canard PC Hardware n° 24 est disponible !

## Doc TB

Tout droit sorti de la cuisse de Jupiter, le nouveau Canard PC Hardware débarque ce mardi dans tous les bons kiosques. Certains abonnés – gloire à eux ! – l'auraient même déjà réceptionné directement dans leur boîte aux lettres non électronique. Ce numéro se distingue par son menu complet composé de nombreux hors-d'œuvres, d'un gros plat de résistance et d'un café gourmand. Commençons donc par les mises en bouche. Nous avons d'abord testé les dernières nouveautés sorties ces trois derniers mois comme la GeForce GTX 960 ou les SSD BX100 et MX200 de Crucial, ainsi que d'autres produits plus hétéroclites, du Raspberry Pi 2 au clavier mécanique à 25€ de Zalman. Nous en profitons également pour rentrer plus en détail sur différents sujets comme l'architecture moribonde "Broadwell" d'Intel ou l'arrivée des clés HDMI x86 (dotées d'un Atom et d'un "SSD" intégré permettant de faire fonctionner Windows de manière autonome). L'occasion également de faire un point complet sur l'USB 3.1, ses améliorations et ses performances.
 En guise de trous normands, nous vous proposons ensuite deux dossiers : l'un a failli coûter un œil et un poumon à votre détracteur en chef total, l'autre un pouce à son nouveau sbire. Dans le premier, nous verrons différentes méthodes pour tromper les capteurs biométriques qui équipent par exemple certains smartphones ou PC portables. Nous tenterons de réaliser de fausses d'empreintes digitales en les copiant à partir d'un doigt (toujours attaché à son propriétaire), d'une trace sur un verre et même d'une simple photo. Le second dossier concerne la chimie amusante et létale. Nous vous expliquerons (pour la science seulement) le procédé chimique qui permet d'extraire et d'isoler les métaux précieux – et en particulier l'or – des vieux composants électroniques. La méthode décrite ici n'utilise pas le raisonnable procédé d'électrolyse inverse, mais un mélange d'acides ultra-corrosifs. Ne tentez pas de reproduire l'expérience chez vous.
 Si vous avez suivi ce conseil avisé, vous êtes normalement toujours en vie et vous pouvez attaquer le plat de résistance : la protection des données. Personne n'ignore aujourd'hui qu'il y a dix types d'utilisateurs : ceux qui ont déjà perdu des fichiers, et ceux qui en perdront pour avoir négligé de les mettre à l'abri. Nous parlerons d'abord des risques qui ne se limitent pas – loin de là – au simple crash disque : cambriolages, incendies et fausses manipulations par exemple. Nous aborderons ensuite les logiciels de backup, le chiffrement des données et les services de Cloud avant de nous intéresser au hardware. Tout y passe : disques durs destinés au stockage, boîtiers USB ou Wi-Fi, et surtout NAS. Nous avons comparé 10 modèles de 65 à 180€ pour en déterminer les meilleurs produits. Ce dossier intègre également une partie dédiée aux nouveaux disques durs "Archive" de Seagate que nous avons eu l'occasion de tester longuement avec des résultats… étonnants !
 En guise de fromages et de desserts, nous vous avons aussi concocté plusieurs autres dossiers. Nous parlerons des Hackintosh et de l'aspect légal de ces PC destinés à installer Mac OS X, mais aussi de Windows 10 et de ses nouveautés ou du fonctionnement (normes, standards, technologiques) au cœur des TV d'hier, d'aujourd'hui et de demain. Du noir et blanc à la 4K. Séquence nostalgie : pour finir, un petit historique sur les grandes marques disparues vous attend en fin de magazine. Vous souvenez-vous encore de Compuserve ou d'AltaVista ? Savez-vous combien de fois exactement le cadavre d'Atari a été profané depuis sa mort ?

Voir la news (2 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je me souviens d'Altavista  ::lol:: 



Putain je suis vieux...

----------


## natijah

Et en plus c'est déjà sur ePresse.fr!  ::wub::

----------


## Catel

Je me souviens que Picsou en avait fait toute une chasse au trésor il y a 25 ans  ::ninja:: 
http://coa.inducks.org/story.php?c=F+JM+90233
Ah là là...

----------


## XWolverine

> ...Savez-vous combien de fois exactement le cadavre d'Atari a été profané depuis sa mort ?


Après sa mort, ce n'était plus vraiment Atari et avant sa mort, il n'était déjà plus tout à fait vivant ...  ::ninja::

----------


## Jaycie

Euh...

Un mélange d'acides ultra-corrosif pour récupérer l'or ?

...

...

Merde vous avez fait joujou avec de l'eau régale ? Vous êtes timbrés  ::lol::

----------


## G2LOQ

> Je me souviens d'Altavista 
> 
> Putain je suis vieux...


Dire que c'était mon moteur de recherche par défaut il y dix ans...  ::'(:

----------


## Crillus

Un nouveau CPCHW !  ::lol:: 




> La méthode décrite ici n'utilise pas le raisonnable procédé d'électrolyse inverse, mais un mélange d'acides ultra-corrosif.


Chic on va pouvoir tester ça entre gus dans les garages, j'avais justement besoin de renflouer mon livret A.

N'empêche il tombe à point nommé cet article sur les méthodes de sauvegarde, je viens de constater que je n'avais plus fait une seule sauvegarde depuis 2010.

----------


## CactuS

Je pense avoir décelé une coquille. La photo associée à l'encadré ATARI sur les 18 marques qui avaient tout pour réussir n'est elle pas celle d'un ...... AMIGA ?

----------


## Super Menteur

Tiens pour une fois que je peux ramener ma science j'en profite pour saluer le très bon papier sur la diffusion TV.

L'historique est bien foutu et assez exhaustif  et même moi j'ai appris des trucs (genre le Telechrome en monochromie relief).
Le résumé sur les standards analogiques est aussi très complet (même si je regrette qu'on parle du Général de Gaulle plutôt que des travaux d'Henri de France !). Allez pour chipoter je pourrais faire remarquer que parler de "PAL" en numérique (dans le cas des DVD) n'a aucun sens puisque le terme désigne une technologie purement analogique (il faudrait utiliser 625/50 mais bon, tout le monde fait cet abus de langage y compris les logiciels professionnels comme Avid). Une petite bizarrerie aussi : la résolution en des standards est cité dans sa version "analogique" en PAL, et dans sa version "numérique" en NTSC. C'est bien mentionné dans l'article, mais je ne sais pas si tout le monde saisira la subtilité entre le 720x480 du "NTSC numérique" et le 625x576 du "PAL analogique".

L'article sur le passage au numérique est aussi très complet, même si je me demande si le type qui lit l'article sans connaître quelques notions arrive à s'y retrouver parmi tous les acronymes.  ::P: 
Ça manque peut être d'un petit tableau résumant les débits moyens et gains en bande passante qu'on peut obtenir entre le passage du MPEG-2 au H.264 et/ou de DVB-T à DVB-T2. Mais bon après, tout ce qui est écrit est juste (même si en pratique les gains de T à T2 c'est plutôt 30-40% que 50% à SNR/distance constants)

Enfin pour l'article sur l'avenir, la encore globalement tout est juste et bien résumé.
Je diffère de l'analyse sur quelques points mineurs mais après, on joue un peu à la boule de cristal :
- Tout d'abord si la 3D stéréoscopique ne perce pas, c'est surtout parce que ça ne semble intéresser personne au bout du fil ... La complexité des plateformes techniques n'est aujourd'hui pas forcément le frein majeur mais bel est bien le désintérêt du public.
Aujourd'hui, quasiment toutes les TV un peu milieu/haut de gamme intègrent en général une compatibilité 3D tout comme les Blu Ray, mais pourtant, personne ne semble l'utiliser.  Et puis soyons honnêtes, qui va enfiler ses lunettes pour voir Pujadas en 3D ?

- L'échec actuel de la RNT (radio numérique) en France est surtout lié à des décisions politiques particulièrement idiotes. Les premières expérimentations publiques ont débuté très tard, en 2008 (13 ans après le Royaume-Uni et 10 ans derrière la Belgique, GG). De plus et de manière totalement incompréhensible, les formats DRM et T-DMB (un format de diffusion coréen destiné à la télévision !) ont été préférés au standard européen DAB utilisé partout ailleurs.
Réalisant son erreur, le CSA a "patché" la recommandation en ajoutant la compatibilité DAB+ en 2013, réalisant le tour de force d'exploiter 3 standards incompatibles pour la même chose. Pour être sur de recevoir toutes les radios, il fallait un récepteur tri-standard. Pratique et économique...
Finalement le lancement officiel a bien eu lieu l'année dernière (en DAB+ uniquement, tout ça pour ça, ...) dans l'indifférence générale, avec là encore une décision incompréhensible du CSA qui a refusé de donner des fréquences gratuites à Radio France.
Couplez ça au peu d'émetteurs disponibles (une vingtaine d'agglomérations si je me rappelle bien) et au fait que les grands groupes type NRJ/Lagardère/NextRadioTV n'y vont pas délibérément (pourquoi supporter une norme qui va permettre plus de canaux, et donc plus de concurrents ?) et vous avez la formule parfaite d'un échec annoncé.

- Le passage à l'UHD/DVB-T2 d'ici 2020 me paraît bien optimiste. L'EBU et le HD Forum français sont toujours au travail sur le sujet, et il n'y a pas encore a ma connaissance, de recommandation définitive. Même si c'était anticipé, le passage à T2 va aussi être handicapé par la perte de la bande des 700 Mhz qui va compliquer la répartition de la bande pour une double diffusion T/T2 (nécessaire pendant la période de transition). Enfin, décider d'un nouveau plan de migration alors que certains foyers sortiront à peine du plan de migration MPEG-4, ça risque de générer des commentaires intéressants sur les forums ...

- De la même manière, dommage de ne pas parler des améliorations autres que la simple résolution décrites dans l'UHD Phase 2 (et qui à mon sens ont bien plus d'intérêt que la 8K même à long terme) et qui sont un enjeu majeur des prochaines normes de diffusion.
Je ne sais pas trop ce qu'il en est au niveau des discussions actuelles sur le sujet, mais j'ai cru comprendre que la question se pose autour du fait d'inclure dès les prochains standards de diffusion une compatibilité au moins partielle avec HFR/HDR/BT.2020/Object-based Audio (respectivement pour une augmentation du framerate, l'introduction du contraste dynamique, l'extension de l'espace colorimétrique actuel et un passage de l'audio de l'approche "canaux" à l'approche "objet").

- Je pense également que le lancement de chaînes UHD sur IPTV ou au moins de quelques programmes en SVOD risque d'arriver bientôt chez les FAI. Par contre je pense que non seulement peu de monde va les recevoir, mais en plus la qualité risque de laisser à désirer dans un premier temps. L'article parle de 15Mbit/s pour une image correcte (probablement en référence au débit de 15,6Mbit/s utilisé par Netflix pour House of Cards UHD). Déjà ce n'est possible qu'en HEVC (et pour une qualité loin d'être excellente, mais les fabricants d'encodeurs ont encore de la marge) donc exit direct les lignes ADSL un petit peu longues (contrairement à ce que dit dans l'article). Mais surtout ce n'est réaliste que pour des framerates de 24/25/30 fps. Or la plupart des expériences montrent qu'en UHD, une résolution temporelle faible pose clairement un problème au niveau de la qualité perçue.
Entre ça et le manque de contenu, j'ai un avis plus tranché sur le sujet : investir maintenant dans une TV/Box/Bouquet UHD est une connerie. Il est urgent d'attendre la standardisation.
- Enfin entièrement d'accord sur l'article sur la disparition annoncée de la télévision et la convergence broadcast/internet avec le standard HbbTV. Pour être exhaustif, on aurait pu préciser qu'il a l'immense force de s'appuyer sur des standards du web comme HTML4 et MPEG-DASH. On aurait pu également évoquer la problématique (plus commerciale que technique) d'avoir un portail "unifié" sur tous les modes de diffusion, et notamment en IPTV (Free a t-il intérêt d'ajouter une compatibilité HbbTV sur sa Box, et donc de laisser le contrôle des portails aux chaînes sans passer par des  accords diffuseurs/opérateurs ?).


Bon désolé pour le pavé, mais pour m'excuser je repasserais ici si des canards souhaitent creuser le sujet et ont des questions techniques.  :;):

----------


## Dandu

> Je pense avoir décelé une coquille. La photo associée à l'encadré ATARI sur les 18 marques qui avaient tout pour réussir n'est elle pas celle d'un ...... AMIGA ?


Oui, désolé, y a eu une erreur dans la chaîne. Le coupable va être puni avec 20h non stop de 1943.

----------


## daemogia

> Je me souviens d'Altavista 
> 
> 
> 
> Putain je suis vieux...


Tu voulais certainement parler d' astalavista.box.sk ? Je confirme pour la sénilité (précoce).  ::happy2::

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Je me souviens d'Altavista 
> 
> 
> 
> Putain je suis vieux...


Bah, c'était surtout le meilleur moteur de recherche avant l'apparition de Google. Donc si t'as commencé internet dans la 2ème moitié des années 90, c'est tout à fait normal  :;):

----------


## Anonyme32145

Super dossier sur la sauvegarde Doc TB. L'article sur les disques durs "à froid" est intéressant. 

Je regrette que tu ne conseilles pas de boitiers 3'5 externes, seulement des wifis et 2'5. J'ai de grosses quantités de données à sauvegarder pour du long terme, donc je pensais à coupler des HDD "Archives" et des boitiers externes, mais je ne sais pas vraiment lesquels choisirs. Aurais-tu un modèle ou deux à conseiller ?

----------


## Crillus

> Tu voulais certainement parler d' astalavista.box.sk ? Je confirme pour la sénilité (précoce).


D'ailleurs le site qui a repris le nom de domaine est bien louche  ::(:

----------


## WaT

> Oui, désolé, y a eu une erreur dans la chaîne. Le coupable va être puni avec 20h non stop de 1943.


Ah je pensais que c'était un gros troll, une conspiration des amiga-istes  ::):

----------


## Anonyme866

> Ne tentez pas de reproduire l'expérience chez vous.


Le genre de phrase qui a l'effet inverse de son énonciation.  :^_^:

----------


## ducon

On peut vous envoyer nos vieux processeurs ?  ::ninja::

----------


## bermudatatooine

Bonjour à tous, excellent numéro, j'ai parcouru et sacrebleu l'article sur Atari avec la photo d'un Amiga... Damned ! 

Quelques années plutôt une guerre aurait éclaté ici , quel sacrilège de confondre ces deux machines  ::rolleyes::

----------


## dutilleul

Quel plaisir de tomber par hasard sur un nouveau CPC Hardware , alors qu'il n'étais pas encore annoncé.
Excellent dossier sur les solutions d'archivages. J'aurais malgré tout aimé qu'il aille un petit peu plus loin dans la description d'une solution ultime, parce qu'après avoir lu le dossier, j'ai un sentiment de confusion quand à ce qu'il est préférable de faire pour mettre ses données à l'abris.
Sinon classer IBM dans les géants disparus fallait oser. Après la grosse crise due à l'ouverture à la concurrence du marché des pc, IBM sous l'impulsion de Lou Gerstner est une des rares grosses sociétés à avoir senti le potentiel de l'e-commerce sur l'internet naissant, et à avoir pu effectuer les changements profonds nécessaires pour survivre dans ce nouveau marché.

----------


## natijah

Moi aussi je m'attendais à retrouver un début de guide pour avoir quelque chose de propre et simple.
Là on a un comparatif de plusieurs solutions et des méthodes, qui est très bon, et avoir mis l'accent sur la simplicité c'est une très bonne idée.

Par exemple:

1: Sauvegarde complète de votre disque principal sur un HDD externe:
Exemple outil
Exemple réglage
Étapes

2: Sauvegarde de ses photos dans le cloud:
Exemple programme
Exemple réglage
Étapes

Et comment les restaurer? Quelles étapes pour être sûr de tout retrouver?

Le public visé par le dossier n'est peut-être pas monsieur tout le monde aussi.

----------


## max0584

Beau menu, DOMMAGE d'avoir OUBLIE de parler de la GTX TITAN X...

----------


## Dandu

> Moi aussi je m'attendais à retrouver un début de guide pour avoir quelque chose de propre et simple.
> Là on a un comparatif de plusieurs solutions et des méthodes, qui est très bon, et avoir mis l'accent sur la simplicité c'est une très bonne idée.
> 
> Par exemple:
> 
> 1: Sauvegarde complète de votre disque principal sur un HDD externe:
> Exemple outil
> Exemple réglage
> Étapes
> ...


La récupération, c'est "récupérer -> suivant -> suivant". Sur les solutions de sauvegarde on a testé, c'est simple et fait pour monsieur tout le monde.




> Beau menu, DOMMAGE d'avoir OUBLIE de parler de la GTX TITAN X...


On n'a pas oublié : elle est sortie après la date de bouclage. Le magazine est sorti le 23 (donc terminé un peu avant, assez logiquement) et la carte est sortie réellement le 17 ou le 18.

----------


## dan89

Jai un gros probleme de surchaufe cpu et je ne sais pas ou le posté

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Par là-bas : http://forum.canardpc.com/forums/96-...3%A9pannage%29

----------


## ducon

Page 61, je vois bien ce qu’est une baisse de 50% mais pas une baisse de 200%.  ::P:

----------


## dan89

Merci

----------


## Crillus

Mouais ben moi j'ai toujours pas reçu mon exemplaire.  ::(: 

Z'avez pas un truc pour signaler un numéro non reçu ? l'écran consacré dans la partie utilisateur ne permet de signaler que les CPC classiques.

----------


## ERISS

Je me demandais pourquoi vous ne mettiez jamais de moniteurs 1920*1200.
Et voilà qu'en encadré vous dites que c'est bien les écrans plus carrés, notamment pour lire le net (ah, vous ne lisiez pas le forum sur un moniteur auparavant?).
Alors, pourquoi cette longue omission? pourtant les prix ont bien baissé depuis 1 an sur les *1200 (c'est ce qu'ils ont au service informatique de mon boulot), et les cartes vidéo ne sont plus trop chères pour les exploiter (c'est pas du 4k).
Je m'étais pris un 1920*1080 par défaut il y a quelques années, mais j'aurai préféré un *1200 qui était alors pas très disponible ni bon marché (*1200 que je n'ai finalement toujours pas comme je n'ai plus trop le budget pour, c'est la crise, mais moins qu'à Madagascar ok).

----------


## Dandu

Ben les 1920*1200, c'est rare et nettement plus cher que les 1080, donc bon. Et faut passer en 1440p pour vraiment gagner en hauteur.

----------


## ERISS

> les 1920*1200, c'est rare et nettement plus cher que les 1080


Ok. C'est vrai que pour 191€ttc (marché administratif informatique) j'avais pas fait gaffe aux spécifications, pas très gamerz friendly (je travaille pas dessus, j'ai toujours un 5:4 au boulot).
http://www.ugap.fr/achat-public/moni...ml#tab_onglets

----------


## heinzoliger

Un bon écran 16/10 en 1920, c'est dans les 300€ minimum (plutôt 400)
Mais perso, je ne regrette pas.

----------


## Dandu

Je rêve tellement d'écrans 3:2 ou même 5:4 avec des technologies modernes, mais ça existe pas malheureusement, et passer en 1920x1200 pour pas loin du prix d'un QHD en 1440p, bof.

----------


## choddaboy

Je souhaiterais avoir juste une petite précision sur le guide d'achat GPU p 14 sur le Benchmark des 25 GPU : On voit la GTX 660 sur le graphique or c'est GTX 660 ti  qui est dans le tableau des spécifications. C'est bien la GTX 660 ti qui est dans le comparatif ? Car il me semble que la GTX 660 est un peu moins performante.

----------


## Frypolar

> Je rêve tellement d'écrans 3:2 ou même 5:4 avec des technologies modernes, mais ça existe pas malheureusement, et passer en 1920x1200 pour pas loin du prix d'un QHD en 1440p, bof.


Un 21:9 ça fait à peu près deux 5:4 côte à côte non ? Ou je dis n’importe quoi ? Bon après c’est un format pas toujours supporté en jeu.

----------


## Super Menteur

Ca existe chez Eizo dans les gammes professionnelles, mais malheureusement ça vaut une fortune.

Personnellement je pleure toujours la disparition des dernières gammes de CRT Sony/Toshiba dont l'image était sublime. Mais bon faut vivre avec son temps comme on dit.

----------


## Dandu

> Un 21:9 ça fait à peu près deux 5:4 côte à côte non ? Ou je dis n’importe quoi ? Bon après c’est un format pas toujours supporté en jeu.


Oui, mais justement : on est limité en définition en hauteur. Ce qui me plairait, c'est du 2048x1536 par exemple, ou au moins du 1600x1200 avec une dalle moderne. 




> Ca existe chez Eizo dans les gammes professionnelles, mais malheureusement ça vaut une fortune.
> 
> Personnellement je pleure toujours la disparition des dernières gammes de CRT Sony/Toshiba dont l'image était sublime. Mais bon faut vivre avec son temps comme on dit.


Eizo, c'est trop cher, malheureusement. Après, les CRT, c'est un peu la nostalgie qui joue : on oublie que c'était pas totalement net (en tout cas pas comme un LCD) avec le temps, et que ça vieillissait mal. Et les dernières générations de LCD sont au moins aussi bonnes que les derniers CRT haut de gamme, pour une fraction du prix et de la consommation. Le seul point ou les CRT gagnent encore, c'est sur la possibilité de travailler dans différentes définitions.

----------


## hubert

Hello Doc,

je ne comprends pas trop l'absence de solution home made sur les NAS. je pense que nous sommes nombreux à avoir de vieilles pièces d'ordis à la maison, capables de faire tourner un NAS. Vous aviez publié, il y a bien longtemps de cela, sur les NAS et conseillé freenas. Ce dernier est vraiment ,avec son ZFS de base, pour les limites pro. 
Un développeur est parti , il me semble, créer open media Vault. 
Cela fait bientôt 3 ans que je suis dessus, j'ai acheté une carte pci express SATA, et je tourne avec 6 disques en raid 6. Même avec de gros blèmes, je n'ai jamais perdu de données (je touche du cerf). Ce n'est pas forcément évident de se lancer, mais avec quelques indications, c'est assez facile. Le nombre de plugins est hallucinant, le forum répond vite et du coup j'ai donné qqs euros au projet.
Ca mériterait un court papier, non ?

a+ doc

----------


## haik

Coin.
Je viens de finir seulement de parcourir/lire le dernier CPCHW.

Un tout petit bémol sur le dossier USB 3.1
Perso, j'y connais rien. Mais j’arrête pas de lire qu'il y a USB 3.1 et 3.1, parce que reasons,  et que c'est pas toujours les mêmes specs regroupées sous un même terme, et qu'il faut faire attention, et que....
...mais pas un mot dans le dossier, alors que c'est le genre d'info (ou besoin de désintox pour le coup?) sans doute plus pertinentes que les 4 pages qui peuvent se résumer au final à "ben l'USB 3.1, c'est plus vite qu'avant"

----------


## natijah

USB 3.0 (5 Gb/s) + quelques fonctions avec connecteur Type-C devient USB 3.1 Gen 1. Ou encore SuperSpeed.
USB 3.1 (*10 Gb/s*) devient *USB 3.1 Gen 2*. Ou encore *SuperSpeedPlus*.

Le connecteur USB Type-C, le connecteur réversible, peut être utilisé dans les deux cas. Un connecteur Type-C ne veut donc pas dire que l'on aura forcement 10 Gb/s (ni même 5 Gb/s d'ailleurs).
Par exemple c'est le cas du dernier Apple MacBook Retina qui propose 5 Gb/s avec un connecteur USB Type-C (USB 3.1 Gen 1).

----------


## Aerdalis

Bonjour

Suite aux très intéressants dossiers sur la sauvegarde et les nas parus dans CaPCHa (merci d'utiliser votre cerveau avant d'ouvrir ce journal), j'aimerai profiter de l'occasion de ce numéro pour poser quelques questions, en particulier concernant le raid 1.
L'intérêt que j'y vois est une protection contre la défaillance d'un maillon de la chaine.
Le cas courant est bien évidemment qu'un des disques lâche mais qu'en est il lorsqu'il s'agit du contrôleur (carte mère, carte dédiée, nas) lui même ?

Est-ce que le raid 1 est standardisé ? e.g. deux disques en raid seront-il reconnus s'il sont monté sur un nouveau nas ou directement dans un pc ad hoc ? J'ai cru comprendre qu'un volume raid, quel qu'il soit, dépendait du contrôleur l'ayant généré mais sans source fiable. 
Retrouver un modèle identique lorsque le nas rendra l'âme, soit a priori plutôt longtemps après son acquisition, semble irréaliste.

Est-il possible de lire l'un des disques d'une grappe raid 1 comme une "simple" unité ? Cela ne le semble pas directement (brancher sur la carte-mère et lire depuis son OS préféré) mais peut être existe-t'il des solutions pour émuler/convertir.

Dans le cas contraire, avec une optique de sauvegarde pérenne (précautionneuse ?) de données, n'est il pas mieux d'avoir deux disques "normaux" distincts et de réaliser la synchronisation des deux copies de sauvegarde à l'aide des logiciels mentionnés dans le dossier ?

Merci d'avance pour tout éclaircissement !

----------


## hubert

Soit c'est raid logiciel (mdadm par exemple) et là pas de souci sur le matos. soit c'est matériel et là il refaut le même matos. (qu'on me corrige si je me trompe)

----------


## Frypolar

> Bonjour
> 
> Suite aux très intéressants dossiers sur la sauvegarde et les nas parus dans CaPCHa (merci d'utiliser votre cerveau avant d'ouvrir ce journal), j'aimerai profiter de l'occasion de ce numéro pour poser quelques questions, en particulier concernant le raid 1.
> L'intérêt que j'y vois est une protection contre la défaillance d'un maillon de la chaine.
> Le cas courant est bien évidemment qu'un des disques lâche mais qu'en est il lorsqu'il s'agit du contrôleur (carte mère, carte dédiée, nas) lui même ?
> 
> Est-ce que le raid 1 est standardisé ? e.g. deux disques en raid seront-il reconnus s'il sont monté sur un nouveau nas ou directement dans un pc ad hoc ? J'ai cru comprendre qu'un volume raid, quel qu'il soit, dépendait du contrôleur l'ayant généré mais sans source fiable. 
> Retrouver un modèle identique lorsque le nas rendra l'âme, soit a priori plutôt longtemps après son acquisition, semble irréaliste.
> 
> ...


Alors de mémoire, donc ça peut être faux, le raid 1 n’est qu’une copie d’un disque sur un ou plusieurs autres en temps réel ce qui inclut les erreurs, virus, suppressions regrettées, etc. Un disque issu d’un raid 1 peut donc être utilisé seul et c’est d’ailleurs le but : quand un disque meurt ta machine fonctionne toujours. Je ne crois pas qu’en cas de défaillance/changement du contrôleur il faille reprendre le même pour que cela fonctionne contrairement au raid 0.

Cela dit, dans tous les cas le raid est un outil concernant la disponibilité des données pas à la sauvegarde. Le raid 1 n’est pas une solution de sauvegarde viable déjà pour la raison donnée plus haut (fichiers identiques en temps réel) mais aussi car les disques sont dans la même machine donc en cas de dégâts importants tu peux paumer tous les disques d’un coup et enfin tu n’as pas la puissance qu’offre les sauvegardes incrémentales à savoir conserver un historique des fichiers et de leurs modifications. Si tu veux plus d’info je te conseille d’envoyer un MP à Grosnours, il avait des liens intéressants concernant le raid.

----------


## Nirm

Je plussoie mes voisins du dessus:
- Raid logiciel, pas de soucis. (c'est lié à l'OS en fait)
- Raid 1 c'est du mirroring (en général 2 disques, copie l'un de l'autre)
- le Raid n'est pas une solution de protection/sauvegarde de données mais de (haute) dispo.
Dans le cas du Raid 1, un disque tombe, tu bascules sur l'autre en 3 secondes.

----------


## Aerdalis

J'ai bien conscience de ce qu'est le raid et de ses limitations, mais beaucoup moins des limites "techniques", d'où mon choix du raid 1. Idéalement, d'après vos réponses, un petit nas synchro avec les pc devrait être suffisant. Je ne suis pas encore sûr que ce soit l'idéal mais au moins les dossiers et sujets sur le forum m'auront beaucoup aidées.
J'ai peur de faire partir la discussion en HS, je continuerai dans une section plus adaptée et je vais contacter l'expert ès stockages de ce pas.

Merci à vous trois pour ces informations !

----------


## Frypolar

Tu peux en parler sur ces topics sans soucis :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/45...c-des-gros-nas
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/68...t-le-temps-%21 (oui SSD mais c’est aussi le repaire de Grosnours  ::ninja:: )
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/27...MP3-de-Hardtek

----------


## MegABiloU

Moi je trouve dommage que l'article concernant les NAS a été orienté uniquement sauvegarde et ne balaye que très peu toutes les autres fonctionnalité de ces engins et également que les disques testés ne soient uniquement destinés à la sauvegarde.
Les versions videosurveillance de seagate ou les wd Purple n'ont même pas été mentionnés alors qu'ils apportent un reel gain lors des applications de P2P ou pour des flux multiples (application video surveillance, streaming vers sources multiples ...) par rapport aux modèles conventionnels à un prix parfois égal.

----------


## Dandu

> Coin.
> Je viens de finir seulement de parcourir/lire le dernier CPCHW.
> 
> Un tout petit bémol sur le dossier USB 3.1
> Perso, j'y connais rien. Mais j’arrête pas de lire qu'il y a USB 3.1 et 3.1, parce que reasons,  et que c'est pas toujours les mêmes specs regroupées sous un même terme, et qu'il faut faire attention, et que....
> ...mais pas un mot dans le dossier, alors que c'est le genre d'info (ou besoin de désintox pour le coup?) sans doute plus pertinentes que les 4 pages qui peuvent se résumer au final à "ben l'USB 3.1, c'est plus vite qu'avant"


Les histoires de USB 3.1 Gen 1 (5 Gb/s) et Gen 2 (10 Gb/s) sont sorties après la rédaction du dossier. On en reparle brièvement dans le prochain.

Mais en gros, ils appellent USB 3.1 Gen 1 l'USB 3.0 classique quand on a un connecteur réversible.




> Bonjour
> 
> Suite aux très intéressants dossiers sur la sauvegarde et les nas parus dans CaPCHa (merci d'utiliser votre cerveau avant d'ouvrir ce journal), j'aimerai profiter de l'occasion de ce numéro pour poser quelques questions, en particulier concernant le raid 1.
> L'intérêt que j'y vois est une protection contre la défaillance d'un maillon de la chaine.
> Le cas courant est bien évidemment qu'un des disques lâche mais qu'en est il lorsqu'il s'agit du contrôleur (carte mère, carte dédiée, nas) lui même ?
> 
> Est-ce que le raid 1 est standardisé ? e.g. deux disques en raid seront-il reconnus s'il sont monté sur un nouveau nas ou directement dans un pc ad hoc ? J'ai cru comprendre qu'un volume raid, quel qu'il soit, dépendait du contrôleur l'ayant généré mais sans source fiable. 
> Retrouver un modèle identique lorsque le nas rendra l'âme, soit a priori plutôt longtemps après son acquisition, semble irréaliste.
> 
> ...


Dans la majorité des cas, tu vas pouvoir relire un disque RAID1 seul sans soucis, même si le système risque de gueuler parce que le RAID est cassé.

Après, le RAID1, comme expliqué plus haut, c'est pas une sauvegarde, juste un moyen de ne pas perdre de données parce qu'un disque dur crash (la machine continue à tourner). Ca couvre une partie des besoins (se prémunir contre un crash) mais pas tous les besoins. Le truc typique, un virus qui chiffre les données, des données effacées par erreur, une corruption quelconque des données, ça va être foireux sur les deux disques.

Le RAID1, ça peut aussi servir pour augmenter les perfs en lecture (uniquement), mais ça dépend des implémentations, dans certains cas, ça marche pas (typiquement le RAID1 soft/demi soft sous Windows le fait pas).

----------

